# My new Puppy cries



## Mishmash (Jan 13, 2009)

We have just aquired a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever. He is 10 Weeks old. We have a crate for him with a bed, food, water and many toys. If i put him in there during the day he cries and whines and barks. He also does this at night time and i have to sit with him until he falls asleep. he wakes up every 2 hours so i have to go downstairs and try and get him to sleep again and then creep off trying not to wake him. It is not just the crate it is if i close him in a separate room as well.

He is fine when he is following me around the house and he is learning to sit and stay and plays very well retrieving already. This is the first dog my husband and i have owned together but we were both from families with dogs though our childhood so owning a dog is not necessarily new to us. I am used to a little bit of whining to begin with but not like this.

He came from a litter of 6 and was already separated from his mother. He has not had any jabs yet and is due for the first one on Thursday this week so it is going to be a few weeks before I will be able to take him out.

having read some suggestions on this forum i am trying to ignore him and have put the radio on for him. he has been crying and barking for about an hour and a half and then settled down for 5 mins and then starts barking again. 

Like other comments I am worried about leaving the house, upsetting the neighbours and generally going out of my mind.

can anyone offer any sort of help and advice for me?
P.s this is the first time i have used a forum like this so not sure if doing this correctly


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to the forum..
Can i ask, do you only use the crate as a "nice place"...i still have a crate for both of my dogs, both just over 12 months old...the door is left open all the time, so that they can come and go as they please..the only time i close the door is at night..and they are fine..
The other thing, is not to pet your dog too much just before you are about to leave him..I hope that makes sence.*


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Totally agree Janice my 2 love there crates now cos it a nice place for them, but pupys do cry and when you go to bed dont keep going down or he will see if i cry they will come back 

Like the picture Janice


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

staflove said:


> Totally agree Janice my 2 love there crates now cos it a nice place for them, but pupys do cry and when you go to bed dont keep going down or he will see if i cry they will come back
> 
> Like the picture Janice


*lol thanks hun...sexy aint he..*


----------



## Mishmash (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Thank you.

I have tried to make it a nice place for him and spend time with him in it with the door open. I dont put him in there for punishment. 

I have tried rewarding and praising when he is quiet. I suppose what i need to know is if i ignore him then will he be quiet and eventually stop the crying? and how long does this take. Will this take days, weeks or months?


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Mishmash said:


> Hi Thank you.
> 
> I have tried to make it a nice place for him and spend time with him in it with the door open. I dont put him in there for punishment.
> 
> I have tried rewarding and praising when he is quiet. I suppose what i need to know is if i ignore him then will he be quiet and eventually stop the crying? and how long does this take. Will this take days, weeks or months?


He will settle down just give him time it might take a few days a week but it dose not matter aslong as you do it right and dont feel sorry for him when he crys he will get the message you need to be incharge but hes only young it will happen dont push him good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

As you have chosen a breed that are known to be rather vocal, it may take a little longer than with most puppies


----------



## Mishmash (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks guys i'll be patient and stick with it.


----------



## ladygSD (Dec 22, 2008)

hi There

I have just been through the same thing with my GSD Cruz.

we got him at 7 weeks old and put him straight into a Crate in kitchen and I dont think we had a winks sleep the first week or so, We tried everything, ticking clocks in his bed, hot water bottles and blankets over the crate, nothing worked
THEN decided to take the Crate into our room where he could see us, but we would totally ignore his cries - this settled him a lot quicker. Although I noticed when he needed the toilet he would cry louder so still got up twice to let him out for a pee.

After about a week or so, we decided to put him in the kitchen again and just leave him and he cried for the first few nights then just got better and better. although I did start leaving him in there in the daytime too and going out for an hour, eg shopping etc.
Now he is 13 weeks and sleeps from 11pm till 8am without a squeak. WOO HOO. and is holding his pee in all night too when in the crate,

Hope this inspires you as I know, that just a couple weeks ago - I thought it was NEVER going to end.
good luck


----------



## Mishmash (Jan 13, 2009)

thank you. It helps to know that it will get better and i am seeing some results. 
It is difficult to leave them crying but he is starting to settle after a while and i think is starting to understand that crying and whining will not get him attention but quiet good behaviour will. I put him in the crate yesterday a few times and praised him and rewarded him when he was settled and quiet. I have also stopped him going on the sofa as I feel that he is feeling dominant or at the very least an equal and he needs to know his place in the household. This seems to have helped as well, although we do miss him curled up on our laps in the evening. It is so difficult when they are so tiny and so very cute but i know for us all to live happily together i cant let him become the pack leader.


----------



## sky1 (Jan 15, 2009)

i have a 2 yr old and a 13 week staffies the 2yr old has always pulled on her lead can anyone give me advice please dont want the same to happen to the puppy where he pulls thankyou


----------



## AlexT (Jan 16, 2009)

he'l have been so use to being round his brothers/sisters that when suddenly he was on his own he would be upset and pine for them and u. we put our bulldogs bed in our room and although she pines to come sleep on the bed with us and have our attention she does settle down eventually i know its abit naughty but its getting them use to a new surrounding till u think their ready to sleep alone. its worth trying them sleeping in ur room and then maybe when ur in during the day putting their bed in a different room to see if u can get him to go asleep on his own in there. hope her doesn't snore like ours or he will keep u awake for that aswell as whining


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

We had Rocky sleep in his crate in our room for the first few weeks and it stopped his crying day and night immediately - we took him out every couple of hours for the toilet at night and slowly increased the time so by about 13 weeks or so he was sleeping through the night.


----------

